# NEED Dec 26-Jan 1- 2-3BR (5ppl) Any sunny warm Bch.



## TIMESHARE-HO (Dec 9, 2013)

** NEED 2-3 BR FAMILY OF 5.  ANY VERY WARM, SUNNY LOCATION! 
DEC 26- JAN 1...  ANYTHING AVAIL?

PLS CALL  904-403-7019


----------



## Lucy744 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hiya
I have a bunch of points to use up by the end of the year, so can definitely help you!  I have checked my own resort in Florida and they have availability - but not sure if that's warm enough for you??!!  Let me know asap -
Lucy


----------

